# Nike 20xi S Golf Balls



## Lump (Dec 11, 2012)

After putting 20 rounds though these ballâ€™s I thought it was about time to make a comprehensive review of the Nike 20xi S ball.
I will start off by saying Iâ€™ve never been a huge fan of Nike golf balls, I have yet to find a ball from the range I get on well with throughout a round. Putting this bias to one side, I am suitably impressed with the 20xi S. 
The outer layer on these balls feel and look very much like the Srixon range, particularly the Z star ball.
They stay a nice bright white colour throughout multiple rounds and donâ€™t mark as quickly as other premium balls, although the outer layer does cut up on full wedge shots.
Off the driver and woods is where I have noticed the greatest positive for the resin core, these balls launch very nicely  and gain good height without being too spiny with a nice rainbow flight. Off irons they feel soft enough to inspire pro like pin attacking but not so soft you feel like youâ€™re losing distance.
My two biggest issues with these balls are off the scoring clubs. Off wedges they simply spin far too much. In the current conditions with soft and responsive greens the ball with quite easily come back 10-20ft and often off the front of the green. The second issue and I feel more importantly, the feel off the putter is awful ,they feel dead and completely devoid of feedback. The lack of being able to judge distance with them makes they nearly unusable for me personally. (This is off a milled face non inserted putter). I have seen a big decline in the quality of my lag putting with these balls, they do not inspire confidence for with a putter in my hand.
I am torn if I would recommend these balls to a fellow player. They are a quality ball which perform to a high standard. I would recommend these balls to someone who is looking for a responsive ball around the greens and struggles to gain height off their woods. The lack of feel off the putter is a mute point and would change from person to person and putter to putter.
Off woods and long irons iâ€™d give them a 10/10 review, off wedges and for putting feel Iâ€™d give them a lowly 5/10.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've never found a Nike ball i liked, still havn't.

I found a couple of these a few months ago and stuck them in my winter carry bag. I used one for about 7 holes may as well have been anything like a topflight or pinnical. Standing around on the 7th tee at my place waitin to play , fired both into the Moray firth. and to think they wanted Â£40 for them when they came out????


----------



## Region3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I played with the One Tour D for the first half of this year and really liked them.

I wanted to like the 20XI but didn't. I couldn't even tell you why, just something about them didn't seem right to me and I tried the S and X.
Maybe I just wasn't playing well?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2012)

Fragger had a few if these a few weeks back - may have been a cheaper version but still a 20Xi and the sound off the clubface was horrific - even a Molitor sounds better........


----------



## Fader (Dec 11, 2012)

I won 2 sleeves of the 20XI-S in a ball draw at our club a few weeks back, tried it for one round and wasn't impressed. Went through 2 balls in the one round as anything with a short iron just ripped the cover to shreds meaning the ball was useless after a few 9irons/pw shots.

Ended up giving the remaining 4 balls I had to my dad last week when we had a game.


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2012)

I've got some 20Xi in the distance & spin range but still yet to use them as I prefer the Callaway Hex Black Tour.  I haven't used anything since getting them with my subscription in August.


----------



## Lump (Dec 11, 2012)

I've just noticed the massive amount of spelling mistakes in my OP, please excuse my fat fingers on my iPhone.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 12, 2012)

Horrendous golf ball. Premium ball my big toe!


----------



## Lump (Dec 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Horrendous golf ball. Premium ball my big toe!
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think they are that bad, but the lack of feel and rate of spin on/around greens just kills them for me. Too much spin is the reason I don't like Prov1's aswell.


----------

